# AKC or UKC?



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

I was advised to put my pups picture into the conformation thread to get some opinions on AKC or UKC. The first pic looks like she is being chocked but she isnt. Like my pedigree post i am looking for peoples thoughts on her as well.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

She is beautiful. I have heard that the UKC judges don't look for or reward exaggerated conformation the way other venues might, but I have no firsthand experience. She looks lovely to me. Try things and have fun with her!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is a beauty. I would say the same thing try things and have fun. The ukc dogs are more moderate in structure but also there are all breed shows in the akc which are more moderate. You will see a range from extreme to moderate structure in akc shows.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Try UKC, and see if you and your dog enjoy showing. Go to conformation classes, so you’ll know how to show, and your dog can get used to showing her bite and having a judges hands on her. Have fun!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

No UKC classes near me that I can find, however next Jan 9th there is a UKC event close by.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You just need to find a local kennel club or a training facility that puts on conformation/handling classes. It doesn’t have to be UKC or AKC. It makes no difference. I’ve shown in both, the actual showing is the same.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*UKC or AKC*

I am going to register my dog inboth. He is AKC now and I would like to do some kind of showing just for the experience/fun(I could buy a ribbon if it was about those) and meeting others. I hear the UKC is more laid back so that would be a great start for me. My only problem isthat he is so friendly. The judge won’t have a problem touching him orbeing bit but they should be afraid, very afraid of the dreaded- dum..dum..DUM-slobber licks


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

My issue would be the fact that Luna wouldn't look professional lol. She wouldn't stand, she would move around or sit lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

That’s why you find a handling class guys! Learn to stack and hold it, learn to have their bite checked, learn to have a stranger run their hands on them. Learn to move around the ring. The friendly thing works in your favor when you’re training. And if you have a puppy, the judges are pretty forgiving of puppy silliness.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I one hundred percent agree with getting into a handling class! A local club may have one coming up or ongoing (I will be taking the Oriole Dog Training Club's handling class in Jan). My girl won't be getting her UKC CH before she is spayed, but I may try with my boy provided all his teeth come in alright (dad is missing a P3). If you CAN'T find a class nearby I know Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has an online self-study handling class. There are a few YouTube videos out there too that could be helpful. Only down side is you won't have another person's opinion on if it's correct or not.


UKC is very forgiving for puppies. I've had Katsu slightly break her stack (to my dismay) to greet the judge, ears back and tail wagging like a goof. We ended up BoB and Group 1 under that judge. I'm hoping the handling class will help me stack the puppy better and learn how to properly handle him (lol) in the ring. I just winged it with Katsu.


Most judges I met in UKC did not touch the dog's mouth, so if your girl is okay with you lifting her lips, just practice with someone leaning in to look. Make sure all her teeth are visible (you may have to move her tongue).


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Katsugsd said:


> Most judges I met in UKC did not touch the dog's mouth, so if your girl is okay with you lifting her lips, just practice with someone leaning in to look. Make sure all her teeth are visible (you may have to move her tongue).




Judges are letting the handler show the bite now (AKC too). So be prepared to open your dogs mouth, and let the judge see that all the teeth are there.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Katsugsd said:


> UKC is very forgiving for puppies. I've had Katsu slightly break her stack (to my dismay) to greet the judge, ears back and tail wagging like a goof. We ended up BoB and Group 1 under that judge. I'm hoping the handling class will help me stack the puppy better and learn how to properly handle him (lol) in the ring. I just winged it with Katsu.



Most judges in AKC will put up with some level of silliness in puppies. Last year, in Scarlet’s second show, she was very goofy and bouncy. The judges just chuckled at her.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

dogfaeries said:


> Most judges in AKC will put up with some level of silliness in puppies. Last year, in Scarlet’s second show, she was very goofy and bouncy. The judges just chuckled at her.



Glad to hear! I've never shown in AKC so couldn't give an informed opinion on how they deal with puppy silliness. Also, interesting about the showing the bite - like fully opening the jaws? If so, I'll have to practice that. I've just been practicing pulling the lips back and moving the tongue if necessary.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Katsugsd said:


> Glad to hear! I've never shown in AKC so couldn't give an informed opinion on how they deal with puppy silliness. Also, interesting about the showing the bite - like fully opening the jaws? If so, I'll have to practice that. I've just been practicing pulling the lips back and moving the tongue if necessary.




Be prepared! Some judges want you to crank that mouth open, others just the lips.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

I got some practice to do LOL.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah pups are wiggle worm I remember lucky I can get some hugs in. You probably can YouTube some videos.The confirmation classes should definitely help you get ready like dogfairies recomended! I remember my training instructor would have us open the pups mouth and for us to put treats in to get used to their mouth open and then at a later she would walk around lift their gums and I would give treats after. Also she would go up To the dogs in different ways calm and rushed and the dogs would have to stay. 

Dog fairies- congrats again on Ms. Scarletts’s wins I saw on instagram!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> Dog fairies- congrats again on Ms. Scarletts’s wins I saw on instagram!




Thanks!


----------

